
Elon Musk Swiping at Apple Means Apple Really Is Building a Car, No? - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2015/10/09/elon-musk-swipes-at-apples-hiring-practices/
======
DarkTree
Pretty harsh statement for Musk to make, although I think he was trying to
strike a bigger point: his company has put extreme effort and talent into
building the best electric car ever, and it almost insulting that another
company thinks it can just build one on the side. However, that other company
also happens to be the largest market cap. company in the world, so I don't
think it's anything to hand wave.

In the end, I think this statement was another way for Tesla to draw top
talent. Musk statement boils down to, "If you are the best, come work for me,
and if you're not the best, go somewhere else". Pretty effective marketing if
you ask me.

